# any way to enourage a horse to pee before a lesson?



## Cimarron (Oct 8, 2014)

Whistling helps for the horses at my barn. I'm pretty sure with racehorses and drug tests using urine, they train the horses to pee when they hear someone whistle. One of the horses at my barn is an OTTB so it makes sense that he understands it, but the other one isn't (5 yr old Andalusian). 
Not sure how this is taught tho.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It might not be winter where you ride, so take him outside in the grass. Horses prefer to not have their pee splatter back on their legs and they choose places to pee where this does not happen. I use Equine Fresh and pine shavings in my horse's stalls--stalled winter only--and mine have their own spots in their own stalls where they prefer to pee so that the rest of the stall stays dry and they can lay in a clean, DRY spot.
Besides that, complain to your Instructor and find out what he/she thinks should be done.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

My horse will always go pee in a stall of fresh shavings. Even just a dribble. She also likes to pee before she eats.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse always pees when he's about to get his mash (that is, when he sees me mixing the supplements into it). That's probably his own little quirk, though...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Leading him onto some grass or some fresh shavings might help
I've seen horses pee in response to whistling & rustling hay, straw or dry paper shreds - but they hate to do it anywhere they think they'll splash their legs


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

If you want to train a horse to pee on command, you have to catch it peeing a lot, and give a signal (whistle) as soon as you see it happening, each time, then reward the horse (treats or a pet). Eventually it starts associating the sound with the peeing and it becomes almost automatic. I've done this with my dogs, which is mighty convenient when it's cold out or you have a small space for them to go on.


----------

